# Need help with a few more



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Still tryin to identify this guy...hes a little older now, any ideas?

































and this one

















and last this one

























and I just thought these were good pics of my Albino Metriaclima greshakei...he runs the tank and is the boss.

















Link to all pics: http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh69 ... icans%202/

Thanks for any help!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

The albino does not look like a greshakei. I think it's a M. zebra or zebra x greshakei.
I've seen them confused with one another often.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree with straightjacketstar on the greshakei.

They all look like zebra types. Getting a firm id on them may be next to impossible.

What were you told they were?

Kim


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

I just bought em as random mbuna from pet smart...nuthin special. I dont see what youre saying about the albino, heres the profile http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2317

The only difference I see is darker stripes (maybe a sign of dominance?) and darker orange shade on the fins...maybe you guys could explain a little better for me?

Thanks!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

The barring is far more prominent in M. zebra than it is in M. greshakei.
M. greshakei should already be sporting a nice orange hue to the dorsal and caudal fins.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

ahh, I see what youre saying now. Thanks!


----------

